# New web-site launch.



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I have finallly gotten my act together and started a web-site with the help of my wife. Main and turbo pages are up and it is being updated constantly so be sure and check back often. 

www.notnser.com


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

One Word...

NICE!!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

good job


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looking good..ill check checking back to see whats new


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

We must be from the same mold. Check me out.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/676502 :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Have added the engine page and the suspension/brake page should be up tonight. 

Nice 200 I am in the process of changing to the GT28RS turbo and a new Injector and MAF program.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> I have finallly gotten my act together and started a web-site with the help of my wife. Main and turbo pages are up and it is being updated constantly so be sure and check back often.
> 
> www.notnser.com


Nice WES!! Why didn't you go with GA16asshat.com?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Timbo said:


> Nice WES!! Why didn't you go with GA16asshat.com?


Oddly enough it wasn't available.... Did you have something to do with that URL being taken?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Oddly enough it wasn't available.... Did you have something to do with that URL being taken?


DAMN!! Ya got me!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Welcome to the club. 

W00t to our own domains


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice indeed. Makes me miss my black 200.
Keep up the good work. Will be checking back for new pics and stuff.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
tedious coding I can see, who does the HTML?

Seth


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Nice,
> tedious coding I can see, who does the HTML?
> 
> Seth


Thanks, my wife is doing it using dreamweaver, she does this in her spare time and is learning a ton. She hasn't cleaned up the HTML yet.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good wes, looks _really_ good.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HTML is pretty easy when you use a program like Frontpage or Dreamweaver. It jus takes awhile to learn how to use more of the features and tweak the code.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

GOD I love that car......Looking good WES


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

dyno chart says 1984 200sx

great site by the way


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Jaralaccs said:


> dyno chart says 1984 200sx
> 
> great site by the way


They happened to have previously dynoed a 1984 200sx after some diagnostic tests, I noticed that after the pulls and was like huh...... 

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Where's the rest!!!

"Red Meat! We crave substanance!"


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Timbo said:


> Where's the rest!!!
> 
> "Red Meat! We crave substanance!"


 Duuuudddee, go watch twister while your waiting for the rest of the content.............
:thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Duuuudddee, go watch twister while your waiting for the rest of the content.............
> :thumbup:


Would!!! BUT....it's on VHS...and I don't have a VCR downstairs. 

BTW - good memory!


----------

